

Node.js vs. PHP - remotesynth
http://flippinawesome.org/2013/09/03/node-js-vs-php/

======
jeena
> It had a functional nature, which is easier to learn than the object-
> oriented programming.

Uhm PHP is not really a functional language, it is a imperative one, or am I
misunderstanding something?

~~~
k__
PHP is imperative, synchonous and class based. JS is a mix of imperative and
functional, a mix of ansyc and sync and prototype based.

Just alone this comparsion shows that PHP is easier to start with than
JavaScript, I guess...

